

Top Teams for Seedcamp Week 2009 Announced - dmytton
http://blog.seedcamp.com/2009/09/top-teams-for-seedcamp-week-2009.html

======
adw
Congratulations, David! (The submitter's company, Boxed Ice, is one of the
finalists; they make Server Density, a very cool server monitoring software
company.)

------
hassy
Glad to see Loc8 on the list. They are the guys behind the official iPhone app
for the Edinburgh Festival, the largest festival in the world.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edinburgh_Festival>

------
arihelgason
Congrats to the Boxed Ice guys! I'm sure we'll be meeting during the week.

